# Blue Monday Pass - EA Aquascaper 900



## David Shanahan (16 Jan 2017)

Well, this being blue Monday (hence the name) if you believe all the hype on the radio, I thought id just go cheer myself up with a bit of retail therapy. So today I've ordered an EA aquascaper 900, Kessil 160 x 2 and a controller. I've got some glass bits already hanging around and other bits and bobs. Just need to source a filter.

That being done, with a 2 to 3 week wait for the cabinet to be made and me sat at home twiddling my thumbs, I thought sod it, and drove the hour to TGM to buy something to fill the tank with. 

All that's left is for me to get to my LFS and buy some woody bits. I can then sit on my blahblahblahblah for three weeks playing lego with my rocks and wood. 

Sounds like today isn't so blue after all!


----------



## Deano3 (16 Jan 2017)

Brilliant will be looking forward to this one and watching, keep looking at the ea tanks myself i want a smaller one

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (16 Jan 2017)

Deano3 said:


> keep looking at the ea tanks myself i want a smaller one



Cheers buddy. They really look the business. I managed to look at one when I was down south and it is a good bit of work from EA. I have an ADA 60p setup and the silicone work is on par. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## alto (16 Jan 2017)

Well done!

 - what rocks did you get? (looks like an ADA box )


----------



## David Shanahan (16 Jan 2017)

alto said:


> Well done!
> 
> - what rocks did you get? (looks like an ADA box )



Cheers

I came away from TGM with a box full of Kei stone. It's going to be a twin island grow out affair. I wanted to go with the Kessils on goose necks so i have tha ability to move them around based on where the hardscape will be going.

I have quite a bit at 16kgs, but I'm hoping it will mean I have enough to build up and create some cascades too, to aid the natural look. 

I have a few weeks to find some wood, so no pressure on this one.


----------



## Looneeyy (16 Jan 2017)

Planty said:


> Well, this being blue Monday (hence the name) if you believe all the hype on the radio, I thought id just go cheer myself up with a bit of retail therapy. So today I've ordered an EA aquascaper 900, Kessil 160 x 2 and a controller. I've got some glass bits already hanging around and other bits and bobs. Just need to source a filter.
> 
> That being done, with a 2 to 3 week wait for the cabinet to be made and me sat at home twiddling my thumbs, I thought sod it, and drove the hour to TGM to buy something to fill the tank with.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to find myself places that sell co2 and regulators! Co2 Supermarkets sold out! Hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (16 Jan 2017)

Looneeyy said:


> I'm trying to find myself places that sell co2 and regulators! Co2 Supermarkets sold out! Hahah



They seem to be out of a few things. Maybe just a rush before xmas. The bottle I got from TGM is a 3.5kg and they ship em and stock em. Either that or a fire extinguisher from eBay.

On my 60p I have an aquamedic mini regulator and separate solenoid. This is what TGM sell with their Co2 kit. It's a good bit of kit. Short of that, I have an old JBL regulator. It's a bit delboy trotter though. No income tax, no VAT, no money back, no guarantee. Not after about 3 months of use anyway. Maybe it's just mine though


----------



## Looneeyy (16 Jan 2017)

Planty said:


> They seem to be out of a few things. Maybe just a rush before xmas. The bottle I got from TGM is a 3.5kg and they ship em and stock em. Either that or a fire extinguisher from eBay.
> 
> On my 60p I have an aquamedic mini regulator and separate solenoid. This is what TGM sell with their Co2 kit. It's a good bit of kit. Short of that, I have an old JBL regulator. It's a bit delboy trotter though. No income tax, no VAT, no money back, no guarantee. Not after about 3 months of use anyway. Maybe it's just mine though



I'm looking to buy a set up as I've just got myself a Fluval 180 Vicenza so wanted it planted just need to find some parts for all that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (16 Jan 2017)

Deano3 said:


> Brilliant will be looking forward to this one and watching, keep looking at the ea tanks myself i want a smaller one



If you're after a 600 then George has been posting about his new setup and got videos on the old tinterweb.


----------



## David Shanahan (16 Jan 2017)

Looneeyy said:


> I'm looking to buy a set up as I've just got myself a Fluval 180 Vicenza so wanted it planted just need to find some parts for all that



Have you tried co2art? they do their own for £54. Reviews seem positive and they sell some nice glass bits https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...-regulator-dual-gauge-solenoid-magnetic-valve


----------



## Looneeyy (16 Jan 2017)

Planty said:


> Have you tried co2art? they do their own for £54. Reviews seem positive and they sell some nice glass bits https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...-regulator-dual-gauge-solenoid-magnetic-valve



seen them but didn't read any reviews, bit much for me atm with buying everything but hey! Hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (16 Jan 2017)

Looneeyy said:


> seen them but didn't read any reviews, bit much for me atm with buying everything but hey!



It goes with the hobby. You think you have everything, then you spend some more. The good thing is, once you've collated some bits, you don't have to buy them again for a while, unless you break em. I started on fire extinguishers for Co2 and bought a used regulator from eBay.


----------



## Looneeyy (16 Jan 2017)

Planty said:


> It goes with the hobby. You think you have everything, then you spend some more. The good thing is, once you've collated some bits, you don't have to buy them again for a while, unless you break em. I started on fire extinguishers for Co2 and bought a used regulator from eBay.



Yeah that's probably where I'll end up buying from!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (18 Jan 2017)

EA called today and told me that my cabinet was ready, so looks like the 2 to 3 weeks I was quoted by Charterhouse Aquatics was an overstatement 

Arranged delivery for next week, though I have to wait for the office to be plastered at the end of the month before I can get up and running. I still need to find some suitable wood, but couldn't help having a mess with my rocks.



 





Heights around 10cm here.


----------



## Looneeyy (19 Jan 2017)

Planty said:


> EA called today and told me that my cabinet was ready, so looks like the 2 to 3 weeks I was quoted by Charterhouse Aquatics was an overstatement
> 
> Arranged delivery for next week, though I have to wait for the office to be plastered at the end of the month before I can get up and running. I still need to find some suitable wood, but couldn't help having a mess with my rocks.
> 
> ...



This is going to look brilliant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Puthuparambil (19 Jan 2017)

The rock placement does not look very natural to me. To improve the look, just tumble rock into place. That makes scaping look more natural. Also use rock of various sizes. Not exactly sure what the goal of your tank is... but just some insights . Can't wait to see the full build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doubu (19 Jan 2017)

I agree with Shane, but it could work depending on how you plant it afterwards. If you type in "Beach Cove" into google images, that's kind of how I am picturing your scape to look like in the end! It might help to offset everything a bit so it's slightly more dynamic too (like the photos in the google search). In nature, perfection is imperfection - you may even want to throw a couple rocks at it to knock it down and see how they fall over (and leave where it is).


----------



## Berlioz (19 Jan 2017)

Very Amano-esque with the rock walls.

I think they look fine, to be honest. Once wood and plants are in play they'll look completely different.


----------



## KipperSarnie (19 Jan 2017)

Shane Puthuparambil said:


> The rock placement does not look very natural to me. To improve the look, just tumble rock into place. That makes scaping look more natural. Also use rock of various sizes. Not exactly sure what the goal of your tank is... but just some insights . Can't wait to see the full build.



I'm in agreement but a great idea, as it is they look like harbour breakwaters, some "Spillage" would help.


----------



## David Shanahan (19 Jan 2017)

I have some Colorado sand and La Plata big sand, so the idea will be to have these rocks with the small sand in front and the big sand offering some form of transition from big to small.

Kind of like this, but the walls won't be as high as I want the wood to create some height.


----------



## Looneeyy (19 Jan 2017)

Planty said:


> I have some Colorado sand and La Plata big sand, so the idea will be to have these rocks with the small sand in front and the big sand offering some form of transition from big to small.
> 
> Kind of like this, but the walls won't be as high as I want the wood to create some height.
> 
> View attachment 102301



Even with or without changing it that picture looks nice, I'm going to try to create something like that just without wood and use I think dragon stone, and use maybe bog wood and create a bridge across the sand or fine white gravel?
getting 200Litre tank this Saturday! Big step from a 46L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (19 Jan 2017)

I think the wood makes the difference. Rocks piled up look very uniformed, because they have to stand on top of each other and this is very unnatural. The wood is more angular, so creates the interest in the piece. It brings Chaos to order, which is more natural. Once you start adding in some Annubias and Microsorum you take even more of the uniformality away, then once you start adding in stems and Bolbitis you create a rocky river bank.

Well, that's the dream. I just wish I had some wood and a tank so I can play properly.


----------



## David Shanahan (24 Jan 2017)

You wait in all day for a delivery, then when you call it's tomorrow now. Looks like you'll all just have to wait


----------



## Shane Puthuparambil (24 Jan 2017)

The problem is not your creation of a harbor. It is the uniformity of the size of your rocks in the wall. When they all look the same, it looks like a brick wall, disrupting the continuity of the layout, with or without stone. Your need to either get some larger rocks (that match) or break up some of the smaller rock IMO.

Amano used a bunch of different sized rocks to create similar structures as you, but the key was he used different sizes and allowed smaller rocks to fit in the cracks randomly. Check out this video and you will see what I mean: 

I think you can only truly decide your layout after you have all the pieces (driftwood, tank, etc.). It is a waste of time to try with just 1/2 of the hardscape, because both parts need to fit together like lock and key, while looking 'dynamic' and maintaining that natural appeal.

Good Luck!!


----------



## David Shanahan (30 Jan 2017)

Well, the tanks arrived and yet I can't get it up and running as I'm waiting to get the home office painted and then I'll be in. I need to get my head in the game but I have exams coming up for work, so I'll keep you posted.

As for getting some ideas, I've ordered in some larger Kei rocks which will arrive tomorrow to help build up the left. Here is an idea of where I'm going with this.

I'm quite a visual person and have a fairly good idea of where I'm going when I put my mind to it, so whilst I agree with you Shane



Shane Puthuparambil said:


> I think you can only truly decide your layout after you have all the pieces (driftwood, tank, etc.).



I'm not a million miles away from what I wanted in my head. Anyway. I do have some small and larger pieces already. Maybe I need to get a hammer to some pieces to make them smaller 

Sorry about the reflection.

Should I keep the Tupperware?


----------



## Shane Puthuparambil (1 Feb 2017)

I would fill a sack with lava rock and place underneath the wood instead of tupperwear! It will be better, both for you, and your significant other lol. My mom would kill me if I used something that was hers lmao (not married yet, only 16)


----------



## David Shanahan (1 Feb 2017)

Haha. Joking about the Tupperware. I'm considerably older and earn the money, so the missus can bugger off.

I see ADA using pummace, which is similar for infill. I'm probably going to buy some lava rock, or some filter media to try and provide a solid base. I don't see why I need ADA soil up to the hilt.


----------



## David Shanahan (7 Feb 2017)

Opinions please. Everyones got one. Don't be afraid to share it.



 



I don't like the right side.....


----------



## alto (7 Feb 2017)

Spray some water on that Kei stone so we can see the colors!

I prefer a dominant & little brother (sister?) island effect - they both appear equally significant in the photos ... though Kei stone colors & planting will likely strongly impact this perception

If possible, flood the tank & see how this impacts perception of the wood/rock
(I've had hardscapes I loved sans water turn into hate-scapes- of course by then I've planted etc so just wait it out until I feel like a major rescape)

Also pretend to carry out a full maintenance on the tank - trimming, vacuuming etc - my recent scape was impossible to vacuum (& there were surprise substrate issues that meant I really needed the access)  so I finally ripped it apart, removed the substrate etc ... fish are much happier now


----------



## David Shanahan (7 Feb 2017)

Sorted the right. I'll ponder for the day. Lots of spare sand and gravel to go at it again if I'm not happy tomorrow.


----------



## alto (8 Feb 2017)

What's the kibble rock?  
(It should match the stone - IMNSHO  )


----------



## David Shanahan (8 Feb 2017)

The sand is la plata, which some la plata big. I did think about some smaller Kei, but felt this was better aesthetically.


----------



## David Shanahan (21 Mar 2017)

Hi Guys & Gals.

It's been a few weeks since I posted. Lots going on with work exams and decorating.

The scapes been planted for a couple of weeks. Mostly everything is going ok. I have a little hair algae on the Bolbitis which I'm tackling with small doses of excel. I had fun planting after plants I requested to be delivered Saturday, arrived Thursday, so spent a few hours late into the evening after getting a train to Manchester from London.

The cryptocoryne bottom right took a bit of a hammering when it was planted. I'm starting to see fresh growth so hopefully it will recover. I've heard they can be a bit of a pain.

Plant list is as follows

Hygrophila difformis
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Hygrophila polysperma
Microsorum pteropus mini (yea, right)
Anubias petite
Bolbitis heudelotii
Lindernia rotundifolia
Cryptocoryne beckettii 'Petchii'
Penthorum sedoides
Hygrophila 'Siamensis'

The tank is being filtered by an Eheim 600T and Eheim 600 classic
Co2 is on the 600 Classic through an in line diffuser. Turns on 2 hours before the lights on and one hour before lights off.
Co2 is a 3.5 Kg bottle with an Aqua Medic valve
Lighting is provided by a pair of Kessil 160 Tuna Sun with controller. Lighting comes on at 10am and shuts off at 6. The controller ramps up the light to 50% for an hour with a 6 hour run before ramping back down.
I'm running a DICI skimmer to tackle any surface film.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Mar 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## David Shanahan (23 Mar 2017)

George Farmer said:


> Looking good!



Coming from you George, that's an honour 

I do like the Aquascaper. Having the depth really made the difference. Loads of room to build hardscape and plant. I have an ADA 60p that I had NA'd, but found stems encroaching forwards spoilt it a bit. I tore that down last week and have started an Igwumi. Some guy that looks like you put a guide on YouTube. Imagine that.

I've wanted to do one for a while and never done one before, so the tips came in handy, so thanks.


----------



## Deano3 (24 Mar 2017)

Looks great love the EA aquascaper tanks i think i will go with 600, was going to go smaller woth the 300 but dont want a cube sp 600 it will be, tank looks great love the rock and wood work, what yoi dosing etc ?

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (24 Mar 2017)

I'm doing aquarium plant food EI in the recommended quantities. I also dose Calcium Dyhydrate to bring the calcium content in the water up. Mix 9 teaspoons with 500ml water and dose about 50mm per day. I get twisting in leaves if I don't does the calcium for some reason.


----------



## David Shanahan (24 Mar 2017)

I was considering a pre mixed solution, but I don't trust the ADA stuff anymore. That's really estimating.


----------



## dan4x4 (24 Mar 2017)

I really like it


----------



## Deano3 (24 Mar 2017)

Thats what i will dose when got mine set up EI and have co2 also i am thinking iwagumi setup buy want a large rock , the ready mixed stuff would cost you a arm and a leg aswel, thats what i ised to do dose the recomended EI, keep the updates coming 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (25 Mar 2017)

Deano3 said:


> Thats what i used to do dose the recomended EI.



The only issue as above was the calcium content in the water with EI. I also find it's hard to get reds to show unless you absolutely beast the lights and then you need to run your Co2 high.

George has posted on YouTube a guide to Iwagumi which is worth a look. My ADA 60p is now Iwagumi. Just cycling the soil and then I can plant. Hopefully it will be less maintenance and I can concentrate on my Aquascaper.


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Apr 2017)

Quick update. Finally getting some reduction in my ongoing battle with hair algae on the Bolbitis. I've tried busting it with excel and was dosing 8 x dose at one point, but it didn't even budge. I decided to give up and keep on manually removing it but it kept coming back.

Last week I added carbon to the filter and I've altered my EI using the guidance of http://www.aquariumcalculators.com/, added a Sera Co2 reactor which is giving me Co2 dissolution. I also installed a Twinstar Nano. Since then the algea appears to be struggling. I have about a quarter the amount in about 5 days so happy that it's an improving situation.


----------



## willsy (28 Jan 2018)

Planty said:


> The tank is being filtered by an Eheim 600T and Eheim 600 classic
> View attachment 104432



Hi 

Could you tell me if you have two loops for your filters? I only notice one loop in your picture. I've ordered one of these tanks and am wondering how to potentially use two filters (as neatly as possible).

Cheers

Will


----------



## David Shanahan (2 Feb 2018)

I have 2 loops on this one. The other output is hidden at the back. The stand comes with two cutouts, one either side. The plastic covers are half moon design, but they just pull out.


----------



## Andrew Butler (12 Feb 2018)

any updated pic?


----------



## David Shanahan (12 Feb 2018)

Well, a little while ago I went travelling and closed down my aquascapes. I came back to the UK in November and started up again. This is what it looks like now. I’ve just replaced what was Lilaeopsis brasiliensis for some Echinodorus Tenellus due to green spot issues. It was covered and not really growing. Upped Co2 and replanted. It’s growing well, Lots of Crypts growing too.


----------



## David Shanahan (12 Feb 2018)

I never throw much away. Reused lots of the wood starting up my 60p and 30p. I’ve been busy since I got back. Inspiration from the ADA gallery.


----------



## steveno (12 Feb 2018)

Lovely scapes Planty, particular like the one with sand substrate, I have a empty 20l nano and would like to do some thing similar once i get my current/ new scape sorted.


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Feb 2018)

steveno said:


> Lovely scapes Planty, particular like the one with sand substrate, I have a empty 20l nano and would like to do some thing similar once i get my current/ new scape sorted.



Thanks


----------

